#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Εισφορές-κρατήσεις για τακτοποιήσεις με τον Ν.4178/13

## thaleiae

Καλησπέρα σας παιδιά  :Χαρούμενος:  . Είμαι η Θάλεια, νέα Πολιτικός Μηχανικός που εδώ και έναν μήναν δουλεύω και ασχολούμαι (όπως οι περισσότεροι) με τακτοποιήσεις αυθαιρέτων.
Έχω λοιπόν μια απορία και θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ αν κάποιος συνάδελφος βοηθούσε.
Έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο σχετικά με το τι πρέπει να πληρώσω σαν μηχανικός ώστε να ολοκληρωθεί η τακτοποίηση . Πληρώνουμε μόνο την εισφορά 3 % υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ή και κάτι άλλο ;;
Επίσης, το αποδεικτικό πληρωμής αυτής της εισφοράς πρέπει να το ανεβάσω στο σύστημα μαζί με τα άλλα αρχεία ;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Εισφορές - κρατήσεις - φόροι:
ΦΕΜ *10%* επί της *συμφωνηθείσας* αμοιβής2% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ + 1% υπέρ ΕΜΠ + χαρτόσημο 2% στο προηγούμενο ποσό + ΟΓΑ 20% επί του χαρτοσήμου, συνολικά *3,072%* επί της *νόμιμης* αμοιβής 
Το 2ο (3,072%) μην το πληρώσεις ακόμα, αναμένεται να καταργηθεί.

Το αποδεικτικό το ανεβάζεις στο σύστημα του ΤΕΕ.

----------


## Xάρης

Να σημειώσω ότι το 1% υπέρ ΕΜΠ *ΔΕΝ* καταργήθηκε από 01.07.2014 με τον Ν.4254/14, Υποπαράγραφος Γ5 §Α.6:"Η απόδοση της προβλεπόμενης από τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 4, του α.ν. 440/1945 κράτησης ποσοστού 1% υπέρ Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου, στη Διεύθυνση Τοπογραφικής του Υπουργείου Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και Τροφίμων."όπως ισχυρίζονται πολλοί συνάδελφοι.
Έτσι τουλάχιστον το αντιλαμβάνομαι.

Εκείνο που γράφει η συγκεκριμένη παράγραφος του νόμου είναι ότι το τέλος 1% υπέρ ΤΕΕ εισπράττεται μεν όχι όμως υπέρ ΕΜΠ.
Εισπράττεται και αποδίδεται στη στη Διεύθυνση Τοπογραφικής του Υπουργείου Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και Τροφίμων!

Τυπογραφικό λάθος; 
Ενδεχομένως αλλά μέχρι να διορθωθεί ο νόμος ισχύει ως έχει.
Εξάλλου, σημειώστε ότι ο τίτλος της Υποπαραγράφου Γ.5 είναι: 
"ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗ ΜΗ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΔΟΤΙΚΩΝ ΧΡΕΩΣΕΩΝ -€“ *ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΜΗ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΔΟΤΙΚΩΝ ΧΡΕΩΣΕΩΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΫΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟ*"

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Καλημέρα.

Να ρωτήσω σχετικά με το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ που πληρώνουμε για 4178, το φύλλο που πάμε στην τράπεζα είναι πάντα το ίδιο (βάσει της νόμιμης αμοιβής) , η απόδειξη που δίνουν απο την τράπεζα είναι η ίδια για όλα, πώς θα γνωρίζουν οτι το συγκεκριμένο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ πληρώθηκε για το συγκεκριμένο έργο του 4178?

----------


## Xάρης

Κάθε απόδειξη της τράπεζας έχει έναν μοναδικό αριθμό.
Άρα μπορούν να ελέγξουν αν αυτός ο αριθμός επαναλαμβάνεται.
Αν μου έλεγαν να ελέγξω π.χ. τον Γιάννης.Χ. θα τύπωνα τις αποδείξεις του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ που έχει ανεβάσει στο σύστημα του 4178 και θα έλεγχα τους αριθμούς των αποδείξεων να δω αν επαναλαμβάνονται.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Άρα στην ουσία μπορεί να συγκριθεί και ο αριθμός των έργων με τον αριθμό των αποδείξεων εισφορών στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, οπότε και πρέπει να ειναι ο ίδιος.

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη, το είχα απορία, οτι κάτι ίσως κάνω λάθος και θα έπρεπε κάπου να γράφω τον εργοδότη .  :Ψύχραιμος:

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν υπάρχει πεδίο για τον εργοδότη.
Το μόνο που μπορείς να γράφεις αν θες είναι ο α/α της δήλωσης κι αυτό για δική σου χρήση, για να μην μπερδεύεσαι.

----------

